# Fresh Meat



## Kodie-Smalls (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey guys, new to the forum. Love bodybuilding! yah!!! Thanks for having me


----------



## ABCs (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome man. Enjoy your stay here at IM.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2007)

Kodie-Smalls welcome to IM!


----------



## louieann34 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello there Kodie-Smalls, 

Welcome to Iron Magazine.com

Hope that you enjoy the boards...

Have a fun stay!! 

Always,
Ann


----------

